# Englische Brandungsruten



## sunny (25. Januar 2005)

Aus den Berichten in diesem Thread geht immer mal wieder hervor, dass englische Brandungsruten qualitativ sehr hochwertig sind.

Nun meine Frage, sind solche Ruten auch in Deutschland erhältlich? Wenn ja, wo und zu welchem Kurs? Und wo ist der große Qualitätsunterschied zu "unseren" Brandungsruten? |kopfkrat 

Bis denne 
sunny


----------



## Hardi (25. Januar 2005)

*AW: Englische Brandungsruten*

Die Firma Greys stellt hochwertige Brandungsruten her. Soweit mir aber bekannt ist, sind die alle für die Wurfmulti beringt. Ein Großteil der Ruten ist recht hart, da die Ruten für den "Pendulum-Wurf" entworfen wurden.

Greys wurde von Hardy übernommen und ist über Exori zu beziehen.

Daiwa hat auch eine große Auswahl an Englischem Meeresngler-Equipment inklusive Brandungsruten. Nach meiner Info sind die Englischen Ruten auch direkt über Daiwa Deutschland zu beziehen.
Ich kenne aber keinen Händler der diese Ruten "physisch" im Laden stehen hat.

Gruss Thomas


----------



## Ralf-H (25. Januar 2005)

*AW: Englische Brandungsruten*

Moin Sunny,
ich hab´ solche Teile vor einiger Zeit bei Moritz in Kaltenkirchen (SH) gesehen. Die sind ausschließlich für Multi gedacht und knüppelhart. Ruf´da doch mal an.
Gruß
Ralf

Moritz
Kisdorfer Weg 11
24568 Kaltenkirchen, Holst
04191-958454


----------



## Marcel1409 (25. Januar 2005)

*AW: Englische Brandungsruten*

Hy Sunny,

es ist nicht gesagt das englische Brandungsruten hochwertiger sind als irgentwelche anderen Ruten. Der Unterschied ist der, dass "englische Brandungsruten" ne Multiberingung haben. Und das werfen mit der Multi will gelernt sein |uhoh: ...

Zu meinen vorherigen Schreiber :   |abgelehn  |sagnix 
Bin mal gespannt was Moritz für hochwertige 
Brandungsknüppel auf Lager hat |muahah:  |peinlich


----------



## Agalatze (25. Januar 2005)

*AW: Englische Brandungsruten*

hallo sunny,
die englischen brandungsruten sind nicht hochwertiger als unsere.
auch dort gibt es spitzenruten die teuer sind, und es gibt auch weniger gute ruten.
für deren zwecke sind sie ruten teilweise von vorteil weil die mit 400 gramm in die brandung müssen usw...
für unsere zwecke in deutschland würde ich normale brandungsruten nehmen. die sind zweckerfüllender. die qualität der shimano ruten ist sowieso einmalig !!!

ich kann marcel da 100 % recht geben.

und über den moritzkram kann ich auch nur sagen "finger davon" !!!
du willst ja spaß beim angeln haben und dich nicht ärgern


----------



## sunny (25. Januar 2005)

*AW: Englische Brandungsruten*

Ist doch immer wieder schön, wie schnell man hier Antworten bekommt.

Wollte mir nur mal allgemeinen Überblick verschaffen. Nach eurer Beschreibung kommen die Knüppels sowieso nicht für mich in Frage, 1. viel zu hart und 2. mit ner Multirolle meinen Montage auswerfen, bohh ey, dass wäre nen Spass :q .

Ich denke, dass es letzendlich auf'ne Shimano Antares rauslaufen wird. Hatte diesbzgl. auch schon mit "Marci" kontaktet. Vielen Dank noch mal auf diesem Wege für deine hilfreichen Tipps.  #6 

Ist die Antares, ich sach mal, so halbhart oder eher hart? So harte Rute wie ihr sie fischt, brauche ich nicht. Ich will nur so ca. 150 gr. auf anständige Weite bringen können.

sunny #h


----------



## Agalatze (25. Januar 2005)

*AW: Englische Brandungsruten*

damit machst du auf jedenfall nichts falsch !!!
da wirst du deinen spaß mit haben


----------



## Marcel1409 (25. Januar 2005)

*AW: Englische Brandungsruten*

Hy Andreas |wavey: ,

bist du vor der Kiste eingeschlafen :m ? Du liest hier schon seit ner viertel Stunde....


----------



## Ansgar (26. Januar 2005)

*AW: Englische Brandungsruten*

Moin,

sehe das aehnlich wie die Vorposter - die Art des Fischens ist in UK m.E. etwas anders.
Erstens nauerlich mit Multi und zweitens ist das Fischspektrum da deutlich groesser und es gibt groessere Fische zu fangen. Daher sind die Montagen da teilweise deutlich groeber und man fischt mit deutlich mehr Gewicht um z.B. nen grossen Koeder weit raus zu bringen, etc.

Wenn Du wirklich investieren willst um einen super Stock zu bekommen, wuerde ich Dir empfehlen, mal einen guten Rutenbauer zu kontaktieren und dem Deine genauen Erwartungen mitzuteilen - der passt Dir das Ding dann genau an Deine Wuensche, Koerpergroesse, etc. an.

Und wenn der Rutenbauer sich auskennt, kann er Dir sicher den einen oder anderen Blank empfehlen - zusaetzlich zu dem, was Du in Dtland so auf dem Markt kriegst. Hatte neulich auch mal einen Superblank von 'Nitron' in der Hand, vorher noch nie was von gehoert - oder den Blank irgendwo auf ner Rute gesehen. Den haette ich auch gerne als fertige Rute - war aber 350 $...

Ansonsten einfach Shimano, Daiwa oder so von der Stange... )

All the best 
Ansgar


----------



## xbxmxnn (26. Januar 2005)

*AW: Englische Brandungsruten*

Hallo,  #h 

ich möchte auch mal meinen Senf dazu geben; erstens gibt es sicherlich auch in England richtigen Schund, hinter dem sich keine deutsche Rute zu verstecken braucht; weiterhin gibt es aber extrem hochwertige Ruten wie Zziplex und Century, die den meisten ( und ich behaupte sogar allen ) weit überlegen sind - wir hatten einen Besucher beim DMV-Casting, der eine Shimano geworfen hat mit Stationärrolle, dem haben wir eine Zziplex gegeben, beringt für Stationär, und er hat nach nur drei Würfen fast 15 Meter weiter geworfen! Auch gibt es unter den englischen Ruten viele ( die meisten ), die nicht für 400 Gramm-Gewichte ( kann man die überhaupt werfen? Weiß nicht... ) gedacht sind, sondern ähnliche Wurfgewichte haben wie unsere, siehe Tip Tornado Lite oder G5.
Und weiterhin gibt es neuerdings Century-Ruten auf dem deutschen Markt, zum englischen Ladenpreis, ohne die Versandkosten von England ( meist um die 75,- Euro ) berappen zu müssen, auch beringt für Stationärrolle, und mit einer Garantie versehen, die ihresgleichen sucht - einer von uns hat es mal geschafft, eine zu zerbrechen, wir haben im Werk angerufen und das neue Teil passgenau geschickt bekommen, ohne Transport- oder sonstige Kosten!
Leider gibt es die Ruten nicht im Laden, sondern nur auf Anfrage, aber ich bekomme in den nächsten Wochen, leider nicht mehr rechtzeitig zu unserem AB-Treffen am Samstag, die ersten 6 Ruten als Vorführmodelle zugeschickt, bei Interesse wird dann ein Probetermin vereinbart, die Ruten geschmissen und bei Bedarf das richtige rausgesucht und maßgeschneidert bestellt, ggf. dabei gleich ein wenig Wurfschule gemacht, egal ob für Multi- oder Stationärrolle. Also, bei Interesse einfach eine Nachricht an mich, dann können wir einen Termin ausmachen; ich finde, das lohnt sich auf jeden Fall, denn die Shimano sind auch nicht so billig, und die zweiteiligen Century fangen auch bei unter 250,- Euro für eine fertig gebundene Rute an, Blank natürlich einiges billiger.


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (26. Januar 2005)

*AW: Englische Brandungsruten*

Also mit so einer Zziplex und Multi habe ich schon mal geworfen. Is schon was feines aber zum fischen wäre mir das nix.


----------



## heinzrch (26. Januar 2005)

*AW: Englische Brandungsruten*

Hallo Sunny,

habe beim Gerlinger eine 3.60m Brandungsrute ohne Griff mit Multiberingung für 19,90€ gekauft (siehe Schnäppchenliste Gerlinger Internet).
Die kriegt der Micky Finn auf das Norgetreffen mitgebracht.
Rute ist ne hochwertige IM6 aus der DAM Konkursmasse (hat der Gerlinger alles aufgekauft).
Da solche Ruten bei uns kaum gefragt sind, werden sie jetzt verschleudert....


----------



## Agalatze (26. Januar 2005)

*AW: Englische Brandungsruten*

ist jetzt nicht böse gemeint,aber das hat schon seinen sinn warum die hier nicht gebraucht werden und weshalb die zu schleuderpreisen weg gehen.
und qualitativ hochwertig sind die ruten ganz sicher nicht.


----------



## Geraetefetischist (27. Januar 2005)

*AW: Englische Brandungsruten*

Sorry, wenn ich das so sagen muss, aber ausser Abumanns Post steht hier nur Reinmüll von Leuten, die England höchstens aus dem Atlas kennen können.

1. Ruten aus UK sind in allen Qualitätsstufen zu haben. Von der Billigrute, die hier immer noch ne gute Mittelklasse abgeben täte, bis hin zu Ruten, gegen die eine Antares garantiert Kalter Kaffee ist Qualitativ. 
2. Die einsatzgebiete für Brandungsruten in UK sind sehr viel vielseitiger wie Hier. Von der Rotton Bottom Rute für Conger, die um 250g wg hat runter zur Bass- oder Flatfish-Rute, die mit 50g wg sehr gut klar kommen.
Daneben gibts dann noch spezielle Tournierwerferruten, mit extrem schneller Aktion.
Wer Pauschal sagt, alle wären Hart, der kent nur die Castingteile. Eine Daiwa AWB (B wie Beach) z.B. ist sogar verdammt weich, aber hier nie zu sehen, weil eben nur Tournierwerfer sich eine Englische Rute in UK ordern. Und dann natürlich die AWT (T wie Tournament). 
Normale Ruten haben in UK -180g (6 oz) WG. Maximal -225g (8 oz) bei Ruten für Felsküste und Casting. 
400g ist wohl eher was für Afrika oder Südwestfrankreich. 
3. Die meisten Ruten gibts sowohl in Multi als auch in Stationärberingung (for fixedspool Reel). Abgesehen von den Castingteilen. Und wenn nicht, dann genügt normal ein Anruf beim Hersteller, und die Rute gibts so wie man sie haben will. Die meisten gabs sowieso auch als Unberingte Blanks, und einige konnte man ab werk sowieso nur ohne Ringe kriegen.
Ist halt nicht servicewüste D...
4. Montagen in UK sind nicht immer Gröber (Conger) sondern zu über 70% viel feiner (Lippfisch, Meerbrassen) als hier. Nicht umsonst kommt der ganze moderne Brandungsangelkleinkram aus UK (Genieclips, Hakenhalter,...)
5. wer schonmal versucht hat Krebsfleisch auszuwerfen, der wird so seine Probleme gehabt haben. In UK haben deswegen viele Ruten eine sehr weiche spitze. Damit geht das Problemlos im gegensatz zu den normalen gefühllosen Deutschen Prügeln.

Moritz hatte übrigens schon immer nicht nur Billigkram im Programm, sondern Jahrelang auch u.a. das Penn Komplettprogramm oder Shimano und Daiwagerät, von dem man ansonsten hier nur Träumen konnte. Direkt aus Fernost kamen Rollen, die einer stella mehr als ebenbürtig waren. Interessierte mögen mal auf die .jp seiten schauen, was uns hier vorenthalten wird... 
(schonmal wer ne Daiwa "Surf Basia" in der Hand gehabt? Wenn ja habt Ihr schon einen ausgesuchten Händler. in Japan gibts noch 2 Serien die noch Hochwertiger sind, und die surf Basia auch noch in Rot. Sowie fast alle auch in einer ausführung ohne Bremse, damit man sich nicht die Finger schneiden kann. Bei Shimano siehts ähnlich aus.)

Aber zur Ausgangsfrage, obs solche Ruten auch hier gibt: Nein, nur Daiwa liefert überhaupt welche und auch nicht alle serien, dafür aber auch die F (= Fixed Spool = Stationärrollen) ausführung. Halt, Penn lieferte auch mal welche, aber nur die Turniermodelle. 
Weil Die Deutschen irgendwie zu Borniert sind, um sich überhaupt damit zu beschäftigen. Nicht umsonst räumen die UK Ruten so ziemlich jeden Castingwettbewerb ab, während die hier so hochgelobten Shimanos keinen Blumentopf gewinnen. Und da können auch Deutsche Nachbauten wie die DAM nichts dran ändern. Die auch immer noch alle dreiteiligen DAM serien lässig einstecken dürfte, auch wenns in UK nur Untere Mittelklasse war.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Bellyboatangler (27. Januar 2005)

*AW: Englische Brandungsruten*

wenigstens Geraetefetischist und Abumann kennen sich aus.

Und zu den angeblichen 400g Ruten! Wo gibt es die in England zu kaufen?

Zur Zeit ist es wirklich Mode mit Bassruten zu fischen, die nur 1-4 oz (28-110g) vertragen. Die meisten Ruten sind auch nur 12 ft (3,60) lang. Es gibt jede Rute sowohl als Stationaerausfuehrung wie als auch als Multirollenausfuehrung. Das hoechste der Gefuehle ist gerade mal 8 oz (227g) was man hier auf dem Markt bekommt. Ganz selten werden Ruten angeboten die 10 oz vertragen! Die zweiteiligen Ruten sind auch hoechstens 4m lang( 2mal 2m) . Die Preisspanne ist zwischen £ 15(22,50 Euro) und 400 Pfund ( 600 Euro).

Gute Marken sind Greys( RRP £100 bis £300), Zziplex(£200-400), Storm, Century (£ 120-300), wobei Storm allerdings auch Ruten um £ 75  (110 Euro).

Die meisten Haendler geben nur den Richtpreis fuer Greys Ruten raus und geben nur Tagespreise per telefon bekannt. keiner Haelt sich die auf Lager! 

uebrigens die Versandkosten betragen nur paar Euro. Einige Onlinehaendler verlangen auch nur 2-4 Euro dafuer. Hier ein Englischer Onlinehaendler. Gibt mal bei diesen Haendler Grey bzw Century ein und ihr koennt faire Preise sehen. Diese Preise sind auch bezahlbar!

Die meisten Onlinehaendler verlangen um £20 (30 Euro).

Da sollte Eure Traumrute dabei sein


----------



## Ansgar (27. Januar 2005)

*AW: Englische Brandungsruten*

Moin,

hier geht es ja mal wieder gut ab )

Die meisten Jungs die ich bei meinen Besuchen in UK gesehen habe fischen mit ner Multi - sieht man auch meist so z.B. in der englischen Zeitschrift seangler, auf die ich auch schon verwiesen habe - gibt dazu einen link in diesem Forum (http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=32544&highlight=Sea+Angler da gibt es auch etliche Angebote und Verweise auf Haendler usw usw)...
Werden unsere England erprobten tackle Experten ansonsten sicher kennen...

Ne gute Multi-Rute wird nicht unbedingt eine gute Stationaerrollen-Rute nur durch andere Beringung ...

Dass englische Brandungsruten evtl sogar besser sind habe ich nicht in Abrede gestellt (und natuerlich gibt es da nicht nur 400gr Ruten - die sieht man wohl nur beim Klippfischen und beim Rochenangeln...) nur man muss sich halt auskennen. 
Da das in diesem Fall nicht gegeben ist, denke ich immer noch, dass die beste Option ist (wenn man kein Experte ist) anstatt sich ne Rute in UK zu ordern ohne die vorher in der Hand gehalten zu haben ist, sich eine vom Rutenbauer aufbauen zu lassen, nach ansehen mehrerer Blanks und Diskussion des Einsatzspektrums. Denn wie hier angeregt wurde, kommen die englischen Dinger - genaus wie uebrigends die australischen - oft als Blanks daher, die man sich dann aufbauen lassen kann ...

Also, all the best & no worries
Ansgar
\
PS: Lippfische z.B. faengt man bei uns direkt von den Klippen, das ist deren Habitat, (zumindestens) die (australischen) Lippfischruten sind nicht zum weit werfen ausgelegt, das ist m.M. nach fuer die Ostsee nichts. Auch ne Rute mit zu weicher Spitze ist m.E. fuer die Ostsee nichts...


----------



## Geraetefetischist (28. Januar 2005)

*AW: Englische Brandungsruten*

Es ist Richtig, dass die meisten Briten mit der Multi Fischen. Die ist dort einfach vielseitiger. Nichtsdestotrotz gibts Stationärrollenruten, auch wenn nur 10-20% der Angler so fischen.



> Ne gute Multi-Rute wird nicht unbedingt eine gute Stationaerrollen-Rute nur durch andere Beringung ...


Ist Richtig. Aber so manche mittelmässige Multirollenrute ist, wenn sie mit Stationärberingung ausgestattet wird, anschliessend eine hervorragende Rute. Es geht also in beide Richtungen. Die ZZiplex 2500PTX und 3500 sind mit ner Multi eher gemütliche Ruten, mit ner Stationären werden die aber richtig böse.
Nen anständiger Rutenbauer sollte sich damit etwas auskennen, und die Firmen eigentlich sowieso.



> und natuerlich gibt es da nicht nur 400gr Ruten - die sieht man wohl nur beim Klippfischen und beim Rochenangeln...


Nein, die sieht man gar nicht, die gibts nämlich nicht. Brandungsruten hören bei 8oz auf. Lange Bootsruten/Naturköderruten (Uptider) gibts noch bis 10 oder 12oz, aber die sind dann auch schon wieder was kürzer (9-12ft).
Rochenangeln ist vom Strand (Wo die sich im Sand verstecken) eher ne sache für recht weiche Ruten. Die härtesten Ruten werden zum Nächtlichen Conger und kleingefl. Katzenhai- (Bull Huss) und Hundshaifischen (Tope) von der Felsküste eingesetzt. Und eigentlich auch nur, damit man die Fische Hochkurbeln kann, ohne die Rute zu zerbrechen.

Lippfische fängt man auch in UK an den Klippen, aber die Grösseren etwas weiter draussen. 

Just Monsters
Holger

Und das mit weicher Spitze und nix für Ostsee diskutier mal mit den Grossmännern aus, die vertreiben extra dafür extrasensible Aufsteckspitzen.


----------



## Ansgar (28. Januar 2005)

*AW: Englische Brandungsruten*

Hallo Geraetefetischist,



			
				Geraetefetischist schrieb:
			
		

> Ist Richtig. Aber so manche mittelmässige Multirollenrute ist, wenn sie mit Stationärberingung ausgestattet wird, anschliessend eine hervorragende Rute. Es geht also in beide Richtungen. Die ZZiplex 2500PTX und 3500 sind mit ner Multi eher gemütliche Ruten, mit ner Stationären werden die aber richtig böse.
> Nen anständiger Rutenbauer sollte sich damit etwas auskennen, und die Firmen eigentlich sowieso.



>> Ja, da hast Du wahrscheinlich Recht (wahrscheinlich deshalb, weil ich die Rute nicht kenne - nicht weil ich an Deinem Statement zweifel). Und Du kennst Dich damit ja anscheinend aus -aber nicht jeder tut das. Daher habe ich ja auch an den Rutenbauer verwiesen - erscheint mir das Ideale...



			
				Geraetefetischist schrieb:
			
		

> Nein, die sieht man gar nicht, die gibts nämlich nicht. Brandungsruten hören bei 8oz auf. Lange Bootsruten/Naturköderruten (Uptider) gibts noch bis 10 oder 12oz, aber die sind dann auch schon wieder was kürzer (9-12ft).
> Rochenangeln ist vom Strand (Wo die sich im Sand verstecken) eher ne sache für recht weiche Ruten. Die härtesten Ruten werden zum Nächtlichen Conger und kleingefl. Katzenhai- (Bull Huss) und Hundshaifischen (Tope) von der Felsküste eingesetzt. Und eigentlich auch nur, damit man die Fische Hochkurbeln kann, ohne die Rute zu zerbrechen.



>> Also 400gr habe ich auch noch nie jemanden werfen sehen - so ein Blei gibt es ja garnicht (als Brandungswurfblei...) )  Wer hat das mit den 400gr eigentlich aufgebracht?? Ich war es bestimmt nicht... 400gr BLEI fische ich oft in Norwegen zum Naturkoederangeln, das war es dann aber auch... (Als ich meinte, ich wollte mich den Vorpostern anschliessen, meinte ich anschliessen an den Kommentar, dass man bedenken muss, dass teilweise da das Angeln anders ist, nicht  anschliessen, dass jede Rute hart ist und 400gr wirft... -ich hoffe, das ist so ruebergekommen)
Meine eigene  Rute ist 2-teilig, 4.2m und wirft bis dicht unter 300gr (geschaetzt (180gr Blei plus Tintenfisch) - das ist aber auch mehr ein Schleuderwurf dann)... Ob es die allerdings in England so auch zu kaufen gibt weiss ich nicht - meine aber aehnliche Dinger da auch gesehen zu haben ... 
Genau - zum Klippfischen musste das Ding naemlich im Extremfall etliche Meter einfach hochkurbeln - da habe ich die Jungs in Wales mal mit fiesestem Equipment bei beobachtet ...



			
				Geraetefetischist schrieb:
			
		

> Und das mit weicher Spitze und nix für Ostsee diskutier mal mit den Grossmännern aus, die vertreiben extra dafür extrasensible Aufsteckspitzen.



>>Ja, habe ich glaube ich mal gesehen die Dinger. Die Spitze fungiert aber nur als Bissanzeiger - die werden dann beim Drill ausgehakt die Spitzen... Zum werfen hat man dann die Rute (und die sit nicht weich) - das ist so wie bei der Schwingspitzenrute (nur wie Du sagst das hier was aufgesteckt wird und dann hochsteht...) sensible Bissanzeige aber harte Rute fuer den Drill und Wurf... Jedenfalls ist das meine Info.

All the best
Ansgar

PS: Eine Sache noch zum Schluss: Kann Dir nur zustimmen - in Deutschland kauft man immer irgenwie alles von der Stange. In anderen Laendern ist das sinnvollerweise anders. Man sagt was man will und guckt sich diverse Blanks an und dann werden die aufgebaut. Da macht man dann naemlich nicht den Fehler markenbewusst ne Balzer, ne Shimano oder ne soundso zu kaufen, sondern man kauft einen super Blank und super components und was auf der Rute drauf steht ist so etwas von Latte... )


----------



## Agalatze (28. Januar 2005)

*AW: Englische Brandungsruten*



			
				Geraetefetischist schrieb:
			
		

> Sorry, wenn ich das so sagen muss, aber ausser Abumanns Post steht hier nur Reinmüll von Leuten, die England höchstens aus dem Atlas kennen können.
> 
> 1. Ruten aus UK sind in allen Qualitätsstufen zu haben. Von der Billigrute, die hier immer noch ne gute Mittelklasse abgeben täte, bis hin zu Ruten, gegen die eine Antares garantiert Kalter Kaffee ist Qualitativ.
> 2. Die einsatzgebiete für Brandungsruten in UK sind sehr viel vielseitiger wie Hier. Von der Rotton Bottom Rute für Conger, die um 250g wg hat runter zur Bass- oder Flatfish-Rute, die mit 50g wg sehr gut klar kommen.
> ...


 
sorry holger, aber du magst einige sachen vielleicht ganz gut kennen, aber wirklich auskennen tust du dich nicht. nur mal so nebenbei gemerkt. shimano baut ruten zum angeln und nicht zum werfen. deswegen werden die ihr augenmerk nicht darauf setzen. ich bin ziemlich sicher, dass wenn sie wollten mindestens genauso brauchbare modelle herrstellen könnten.des weiteren sind im neuen shimano programm zweiteilige ruten mit nem stationärrutenhalter vorhanden,was du ja abgestritten hattest.
und mal nebenbei. zeig mir eine rute mit der ich zufriedener wäre als mit ner pro surf von shimano. das sind die besten brandungsruten die du hier an unseren küsten fischen kannst. und ich habe nun schon wirklich massig ruten gewurfen und getestet.
dazu muss ich dir sagen, dass ein kollege aus dem dmv bei der diesjährigen weltmeisterschaft 4. gewurden ist mit deutschem material. und der hat nur noch den herren ian golds aus england vor sich gehabt. und der kennt die gewässer dort wie seine westentasche. ansonsten sind diverse engländer hinter ihm gelandet. soviel zu dem thema- die tollen engländer machen alles besser und sind so viel toller !!!
warum es in england soviel verschiedene tolle sachen gibt und die entwicklung oft von dort kommt ist eindeutig eine reine sache der popularität !
es gibt dort wesentlich mehr angler als in deutschland. dann sind angler in england keine mörder die sich immer verstecken müssen wie hier in deutschland. der ruf der angler dort ist wohl kaum mit unserem zu vergleichen. dazu nimmt die anglei edort wirtschaftlich gesehen einen wesentlich höheren anteil als in deutschland ein.l

und nun sei mir bitte nicht böse holger. ich habe große anerkennung vor deinem wissen was gerätschaften angeht,aber manchmal ist theorie und praxis eben doch ne andere sache.
ich hoffe du verstehst was ich meine und nimmst das nicht als angriff von mir auf ok ?|kopfkrat


----------



## Agalatze (28. Januar 2005)

*AW: Englische Brandungsruten*

ach ja noch was !!!
ich kaufe bestimmt nicht jeden mist von der stange.
und ich habe nicht gesagt dass es in england NUR ruten mit 400 gramm wg gibt. wäre ja blödsinn. soviel verstand habe ich.
und ne multi in der brandung hier in deutschland wäre der reinste wahnsinn.
das kurbelt man sich ja einen ast.
ist meiner meinung nach unpraktisch.und scheinbar stehe ich mit der meinung auch nicht alleine da. 
du scheinst mir ein echter england fan zu sein oder ?!?!?
hast du deshalb auch dein lenkrad auf der rechten seite ?
es gibt andere länder und andere sitten. deshalb muss unser deutsches material nicht immer schlecht sein.


----------



## xbxmxnn (28. Januar 2005)

*AW: Englische Brandungsruten*

Gefällt mir, der Thread!!!

Sicher sind nicht alle Ruten geeignet für deutsche Küsten, daher kann man wirklich nur kaufen, was man kennt; genau darum habe ich ja jetzt Kontakt zu Century aufgenommen, mein Ziel ist es, Century-Ruten ( Brandungsruten, vom Karpfenangeln habe ich keine Ahnung ) in Deutschland populär zu machen, weil ich die selber fische, und fast jeder ernsthafte Angler wird mir zustimmen, daß zweiteilige Ruten eine bessere Aktion haben als dreiteilige.
Allerdings will ich nicht einfach so Ruten vertickern, sondern Probetermine ausmachen; wer sich dafür interessiert, meldet sich bei mir, dann gehen wir los, testen ein paar Ruten, und wenn einer eine Rute haben will, bekommt er sie. In etwa zwei Wochen bekomme ich die ersten sieben Testruten zugeschickt, alles beringt für Stationärrolle oder blank, der vorerst nur beklebt wird, natürlich mit Schraubrollenhaltern ( die neuen, die man in der Position verstellen kann, damit die Griflänge zum Angler passt ), und dann kann jeder gerne zum vergleichen kommen.  :g 
Die Stöcke sind sicher nicht teurer als eine gute Shimano- oder Daiwarute, eher billiger als Technium, Antares und co., daher kann ich solche Rutentests nur empfehlen; und weil ich ja in Wurfweite zu Fehmarn wohne ( kann rüberschauen ), kann man die Rute auch direkt beim Angeln testen - und dann sollten wir hier weiterdiskutieren, ob die Ruten geeignet sind! 
Wenn das jetzt zu viel Werbung war, tut es mir leid, mein Ziel ist es aber, die Ruten hier bekannt zu machen, und wer mehr kennt, hat größere Auswahl und findet evtl. eine genau passende Rute für sich.  :m


----------



## Geraetefetischist (28. Januar 2005)

*AW: Englische Brandungsruten*

Also ich hab weder abgestritten, dass es zweiteilige Ruten von Shimano gibt, noch, dass diese nicht ohne Rollenhalter zu haben sind.

Was auf den seiten 92 und 93 unten im Aktuellen Shimano-programm prangt, ist deren England Programm, mit dem die schon seit zig Jahren in UK versuchen was zu reissen, und regelmässig von den fachzeitschriften so gutes mittelmass getestet werden (Bei Oberklassepreisen). Kein Wunder, wenn die nicht mit nem Brandungsangelprofi zusammenarbeiten, so wie jede andere Firma. (Daiwa -Paul Kerry, Penn - Neil Mackellow,...) Und Ferrari und Co lassen auch nicht umsonst bei Century ihre Karren kleben. Die sind derzeit im Carbonbau führend weltweit.
Auch alle Shimano-England Ruten sind 2 Teilig, weil kein Engländer sich ne 3-Teilige kaufen würde, so er nicht stark im Budget eingeschränkt ist. Und auch mit entsprechenden Aktionen und Wurfgewichten. (Maximal 224g = 8 oz, wie ich die ganze Zeit schon sage.) Und wenn man mal genau schaut, gibts da auch die meissten in M (=Multiplier=Multirolle) und F (=Fixed Spool =Stationärrollen) ausführung. Letztere sind immer mit Schraubrollenhalter, da würden Coaster stören. 

Gute Ruten haben aber normal einem zum Selberkleben auf Armlänge 

Desweiteren benutze ich Multis in der Brandung (Penn GS) und kann die Versichern, die sind keinen Deut langsamer (96cm / Kurbelumdrehung) als viele Stationäre. Dafür aber weit Robuster und imo auch angenehmer zu werfen. Insbes. mit dickerer Schnur.

Ich bin nicht unbedingt ein England Fan. Aber wenns ums Angeln geht, gibts fast keine Chance an UK vorbeizukommen. 

Tu Dir einfach mal den Gefallen, und wirf die Ruten von Abuman Probe. Dann unterhalten wir uns nochmal über Shimano. Denn ich denke, da findet sich mit Sicherheit ne zumindestens annähernd gleichwertige, auch für die Deutsche Fischerei. Höchstwahrscheinlich sogar ne Bessere als Deine Pro. Und das ist nur ein Klitzekleiner ausschnitt aus dem Englischen Rutenmarkt.

Das Deutsche schlechter Angeln hab ich auch nie gesagt. Nur dass die auch nicht um Englisches Material nicht drumrumkommen. Dass die bei Castingtournieren eher abgeschlagen landen waren meine Worte. 

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## xbxmxnn (28. Januar 2005)

*AW: Englische Brandungsruten*

Jupp!!! Nix hinzuzufügen... mal sehen, muß doch irgendwie das letzte Wort haben dabei... ah ja: Shimano hat sich jetzt endlich auch einen Weltklasseschmeißer als Berater an Land gezogen, Peter Thain, einer von den ganz großen, und herausgekommen ist die Aspire, zu richtig männlichen Preisen; habe sie leider noch nicht in der Hand gehabt, aber finde schon eine, dann berichte ich mal.
Ansonsten: voll einverstanden. Genau.


----------



## Marcel1409 (28. Januar 2005)

*AW: Englische Brandungsruten*

Zum Glück angeln wir hier mit stinknormaln Geschirr in der Brandung!!! Außerdem würde man mit der "englische Variante" sowieso `n Arschvoll bekommen, da man viel zu langsam ist und man sich `n Wolf kurbelt...


----------



## Agalatze (28. Januar 2005)

*AW: Englische Brandungsruten*

nicht nur das marcel.
wechsel mal schnell ne spule wenn du abgerissen hast usw usw...

weswegen ich so allergisch auf diese ganze england-schei... reagiere
ist das, das viele denken DIE ENGLÄNDER WÄREN DIE BESTEN.
und dem ist definitiv nicht so.
der sport ist dort zwar um einiges populärer,aber das wars schon.
spitzenangler gibt es überall, und die haben egal wo sie wohnen DIE ideen um 
mehr fische zu fangen. desweiteren finde ich das casting zwar MAL interessant,aber ich bin und bleibe ein angler.
das 2 teilige ruten OFT ne bessere aktion haben ist auch kein hehl sondern meistens fakt. ich bezweifel jedoch, dass unbedingt ENGLISCHE RUTEN besser sein sollen als
meinetwegen die PRO SURF.
wieso setzt sich das denn bei uns deutschen elite anglern nicht durch ?
muss doch auch einen sinn haben oder ?


----------



## Geraetefetischist (28. Januar 2005)

*AW: Englische Brandungsruten*



> wechsel mal schnell ne spule wenn du abgerissen hast



Äh und wozu sollte das gut sein? Ne Multi wirft mit Halbvoller Spule immer noch besser als ne volle Stationäre. Ausserdem besteht auch überhaupt keine Notwendigkeit für dünne 0,25 - 0,28er schnüre. Die 0,35 kostet kaum wurfweite. Es kann auch kein Bügel umschlagen.
Abrisse sind daher weit seltener, und wenn, dann ist das schneller behoben. Kein Schnur neu fädeln, kein Bremse abschrauben. Neue Schlagschnur dran und gut.

Ne Gute Multi mit 6:1 übersetzung ist wie schon gesagt keinen cm langsamer als ne Stationäre. Es gibt multis bis 8:1 übersetzt. Eine derart schnelle Stationäre gibts gar nicht.

Alles nur Vorurteile von Leuten, die das noch nie im Leben ausprobiert haben.

P.S. Es wurde auch keiner angewiesen auf die geliebte Stationäre zu verzichten. Das ist eher geschmackssache. Hier gings eigentlich mal um Ruten.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Agalatze (29. Januar 2005)

*AW: Englische Brandungsruten*



			
				Geraetefetischist schrieb:
			
		

> Äh und wozu sollte das gut sein? Ne Multi wirft mit Halbvoller Spule immer noch besser als ne volle Stationäre. Ausserdem besteht auch überhaupt keine Notwendigkeit für dünne 0,25 - 0,28er schnüre. Die 0,35 kostet kaum wurfweite. Es kann auch kein Bügel umschlagen.
> Abrisse sind daher weit seltener, und wenn, dann ist das schneller behoben. Kein Schnur neu fädeln, kein Bremse abschrauben. Neue Schlagschnur dran und gut.
> 
> Ne Gute Multi mit 6:1 übersetzung ist wie schon gesagt keinen cm langsamer als ne Stationäre. Es gibt multis bis 8:1 übersetzt. Eine derart schnelle Stationäre gibts gar nicht.
> ...


 

also noch nie probiert ist blödsinn. nur mal so nebenbei bemerkt. marcel ist mein bester kumpel, und sein vater und er führen eines der grössten angelgeschäfte hier im norden. ich glaube das ganze material was wir da schon getestet haben, nimmt kein ende.
also bitte nicht sagen wir hätten keine ahnung,denn das stimmt nicht.
die vorteile bei einem wettkampf wirst du nie im leben bei einer multi haben.
kennst dich an den deutschen küsten ein wenig aus ??? 
ich glaube nicht, denn es gibt abende wo ich 16 mal abgerissen habe, und das lag daran dass muschelbänke oder steine im wasser waren und dort meine schnur gerissen ist.
wenn du nun zu dieser jahreszeit "MAL EBEN" ne keule vorknoten möchtest, dann brauchst du ne ganze weile länger als bei ner stationären einfach kurz die spule zu wechseln.
und da du multis mit ner übersetzung von 8.0:1 ansprichst, mag ja sein, dass die schnell sind aber immernoch keinen deut praktisch.
es bringt vielleicht spaß hin und wieder damit zu fischen,aber einfacher und besser ist das meiner meinung nach nicht.
übrigens bin ich sehr begeistert über die avet sx die mir jetblack zugeschickt hat. die wollen wir auch gleich morgen testen. wird aber nichts an meiner meinung ändern.
weiss auch nicht so ganz was du mit schnur einfädeln meinst ?
bei ner stationären muss ich auch keine schnur einfädeln. das muss man bei keiner rolle,egal ob multi oder stationär


----------



## Marcel1409 (29. Januar 2005)

*AW: Englische Brandungsruten*

@ Aga

Lassen wir die *"England-Vollprofi`s"*  |uhoh: im Glauben, dass sie die Oberbringer sind...
Wir wissen ja wie es ausgehen würde, wenn wir ein ausangeln würden :m 

Schönes Wochenende


----------



## Bellyboatangler (29. Januar 2005)

*AW: Englische Brandungsruten*

Nur mal so am Rande: 

Die meisten Brandungsangler in England fischen mit den billigsten Geschirr (Ron Thomson G-Force Beachcaster 4-8oz 12 ft als Beispiel) und Stationaerrolle von den Klippen und Piers. Es gibt wirklich nur einige Spezies, die hochwertiges Material verwenden. Auf Competions (Gemeinschaftsangeln) sieht man dann schon eher mal die Zzipplez, Century, ect.. Hin und wieder sind auch Shimanos dabei. 

ich habe jedenfalls mal einige Angler im verein gefragt, wieso sie von Klippen meist nur billiges Geschirr fischen . Und als Antwort habe ich bekommen, falls sie mal eine rute durch einen Conger, ect. verlieren, ist es nicht so tragisch. 

Und mit einer guten Multi Penn 525 GS, 535 GS oder noch besser 525 MAG bzw. 535 MAG wirft man ohne Probleme  die gleichen Weiten wie mit einer Stationarerolle. Eher sogar noch weiter. Und selbst ich habe damit hoechstens 2 Abrisse in der Nacht gehabt und das als ungeuebter Multirollenwerfer. Ich fische mit 0,35 Hauptschnur, 0.70-0.75mm Schlagschnur und 0.60 Rigschnur. Als Mundschnuere verwende ich 20lbs Amesia. und 10 Abrisse in einer Nacht habe ich noch nicht gehabt. Hoechstens 2-3 und dann nur das Rigvorfach!


----------



## toddy (29. Januar 2005)

*AW: Englische Brandungsruten*

Da hier so viele Spezies am posten sind möcht ich doch mal fragen, u zwar wollte ich auch mal gerne ne multi testen u. hab auch ne Speedmaster von Shimano zu dem Zweck, oder ne ABU 9000 .
Ich hab aber keine Rute mit Multirollenberingung, sondern 1. Zebco Bullet 420
                                                                             2. Daiwa Paul Kerry Supercast MK II
                                                                             3..Zebko Extreme Surf 390
Die beiden letztgenannten Ruten sind zweiteilig u. die Daiwa wohl insgesamt die härtere.
Mit welcher Kombination sollte ich es versuchen u. mit welcher Schnurstärke als Hauptschnur bei ca 200 gr. Wurfgewicht???


----------



## xbxmxnn (29. Januar 2005)

*AW: Englische Brandungsruten*

Hallo toddy,

die 9000er wirft nur einigermaßen, wenn sie gut ausbalanciert ist, das richtige öl enthält und so weiter, ist aber insgesamt eigentlich nicht als Wurfmulti gedacht; Speedmaster gab es mal einige echt klasse Wurfrollen, vor allem die Größe 2 ( TSM 2 ), hauptsache, sie hat eine Wurfbremse, meistens Fliehkraft- oder Zentrifugenbremse.
An Rute empfehle ich erstmal die Paul Kerry-Rute, die ist insgesamt besser zum Einstieg, die Zebco hat eine extrem weiche Spitze, die man im Prinzip nur voll ausschöpfen kann, wenn man richtig pendelt... und das will geübt sein!
Ich kann höchstens anbieten, daß wir uns mal treffen und mal zusammen das Gerät anschauen, eventuell an der Rolle ein wenig rumschrauben, und dann einfach mal schmeißen und angeln, wenn Du magst.
Viele Grüße,

Abumann


----------



## toddy (29. Januar 2005)

*AW: Englische Brandungsruten*

Hallo Abumann, danke für die schnelle Antwort!
Die Shimanoist wohl modell  II Übersetzung 6,0-1 u. Spulenfassung25 lbs 290 yds.
Ich hab da momentan 25 er geflochtene drauf ,meinst Du damit kann ich es versuchen , oder ist es für Anfänger eher zu empfehlen es mit 35 er Monofiil zu probieren?
Danke Toddy
PS. Zusammen Angeln wäre auch klasse aber ich bin hier direkt an der Grenze zu DK u. vielleicht weit weg?


----------



## Geraetefetischist (30. Januar 2005)

*AW: Englische Brandungsruten*

Jo, seh ich genauso wie Abuman. Aber Achtung, von der Speedmaster II gibts auch eine Version ohne Fliehkraftgewichte. Die mit Fliehkraftbremse müsste eigentlich IIc oder IIcfs heissen. Letztere hat noch ne Kampfbremse mit drin gehabt, die späteren und häufigeren hatten die nicht mehr.
Die wirft ganz nette Weiten, neigt aber wegen der schweren Spule zu Überläufen. Etwas dickflüssigeres Öl verwenden. Ist ne sehr schnelle (ca 1m / Kurbelumdrehung) und sehr leichte Rolle. Paul kerry hatte damit mal den Weltrekord inne, aber mit einer getunten.

Ich würd zum Anfang ne 0,35er Mono aufspulen. Zum Üben vielleicht sogar ne 0,40er. Und nicht ganz voll spulen. Die Geflochtene mit ner Leerspule, die auf nen Bohrer geklemmt wird abspulen ist ja in unter 5 min Erledigt und ohne Verdrallung ist die schnur auch noch Weiterverwendbar.




> weiss auch nicht so ganz was du mit schnur einfädeln meinst ?
> bei ner stationären muss ich auch keine schnur einfädeln. das muss man bei keiner rolle,egal ob multi oder stationär


Ach, und die Schnur wandert nach dem Spulenwechsel wie dann durch die Rutenringe?

Übrigens knote ich schneller eine Schlagschnur an, als ich ne Spule auch nur abschraube. Ist alles eine Frage des Knotens und der Übung.
(Mit Druckknopfspule wäre das ws. nicht mehr so, aber die wird ja nicht mehr in Moderne Rollen eingebaut. Wieso eigentlich?)

Mit Muschelfeldern hat man mit dickerer Schnur auch weit weniger Probleme. 16 Abrisse... Wahnsinn! Das hatte ich vermutlich beim Klippenangeln das letzte mal, aber da hat man eh ne Abrissmontage, die man nur neu Anklipsen braucht.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Agalatze (30. Januar 2005)

*AW: Englische Brandungsruten*



			
				Bellyboatangler schrieb:
			
		

> Nur mal so am Rande:
> 
> Die meisten Brandungsangler in England fischen mit den billigsten Geschirr (Ron Thomson G-Force Beachcaster 4-8oz 12 ft als Beispiel) und Stationaerrolle von den Klippen und Piers. Es gibt wirklich nur einige Spezies, die hochwertiges Material verwenden. Auf Competions (Gemeinschaftsangeln) sieht man dann schon eher mal die Zzipplez, Century, ect.. Hin und wieder sind auch Shimanos dabei.
> 
> ...


 

hallo bellyboatangler,
mit ner MULTI kommt man sogar ganz sicher weiter als mit ner stationärrolle.
aber die zeit in einem wettkampf um mal eben neu anzuknoten ist nicht gegeben. und leider kann man sich den platz nicht aussuchen wo man im wettkampf angelt. daher hat man auch leider öfters mal so hohe abrissquoten.


----------



## Agalatze (30. Januar 2005)

*AW: Englische Brandungsruten*



			
				Geraetefetischist schrieb:
			
		

> Jo, seh ich genauso wie Abuman. Aber Achtung, von der Speedmaster II gibts auch eine Version ohne Fliehkraftgewichte. Die mit Fliehkraftbremse müsste eigentlich IIc oder IIcfs heissen. Letztere hat noch ne Kampfbremse mit drin gehabt, die späteren und häufigeren hatten die nicht mehr.
> Die wirft ganz nette Weiten, neigt aber wegen der schweren Spule zu Überläufen. Etwas dickflüssigeres Öl verwenden. Ist ne sehr schnelle (ca 1m / Kurbelumdrehung) und sehr leichte Rolle. Paul kerry hatte damit mal den Weltrekord inne, aber mit einer getunten.
> 
> Ich würd zum Anfang ne 0,35er Mono aufspulen. Zum Üben vielleicht sogar ne 0,40er. Und nicht ganz voll spulen. Die Geflochtene mit ner Leerspule, die auf nen Bohrer geklemmt wird abspulen ist ja in unter 5 min Erledigt und ohne Verdrallung ist die schnur auch noch Weiterverwendbar.
> ...


 
hallo holger,
mit dem einfädeln meinte ich doch nur, dass du das auch mit ner multi machen musst wenn du abgerissen hast. da sind beide rollen gleich-wenn schnur abgerissen ist, dann ist sie halt weg.
mit der druckknopfspule ist eigentlich keine schlechte idee !!!!!#6


----------



## Geraetefetischist (30. Januar 2005)

*AW: Englische Brandungsruten*



> mit dem einfädeln meinte ich doch nur, dass du das auch mit ner multi machen musst wenn du abgerissen hast. da sind beide rollen gleich-wenn schnur abgerissen ist, dann ist sie halt weg



Nein, eben nicht. bei der Multi ist sie noch da, da wird nur eine neue Schlagschnur angeknüpft und eventuell die schnur noch um die Rauhen Bereiche gekürzt. Keine Notwendigkeit die durch die Ringe zu ziehen. Weder rein noch wieder raus. Einfach rechtzeitig mit Kurbeln aufhören.

Denn die Schnur reisst ja normal nicht an der Rolle, sondern in Vorfachnähe.

Bei der Stationären kurbelt man die alte komplett rein, weil man wegen der Wurfweite eine Volle Spule braucht. Da muss man die Neue dann eben wieder in die Ringe fädeln.

Ergo: Geschwindigkeitsvorteil, garantiere ich Dir.
Das Nervige Bremse zu, Bremse auf bei jedem Wurf entfällt auch. (Gut, bei den High-end Stationären hat man inzwischen eine sehr schnell abschraubbare Bremse eingebaut, aber wer hat so was schon)
Und nicht nur das, mangels E-Spulenbatterie und Schnurwegwerfen, bloss weil da 50m fehlen ist die Multi auch noch weit Billiger (Wenn man nicht zu anfang eine Perücke nach der anderen Fabriziert mangels Anleitung)
Wenn 50m Schnur fehlen, dreht man im Grunde die Magnetbremse eine Stufe auf, und weiter gehts mit derselben Wurfweite. 

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Agalatze (30. Januar 2005)

*AW: Englische Brandungsruten*

jetzt habe ich verstanden was du meinst !!!
damit muss ich dir auf jedenfall recht geben.
wobei ich immer noch schneller bin mal kurz ne spule zu wechseln
als ne neue keule vorzuknoten. das kannst du mir echt glauben.
ich bin wettkampfangler und kenne mich damit 100 % aus.
mit kalten,nassen,schleimigen fingern machst du so schnell keinen anständigen knoten.
und wenn du geflecht angelst dann hast du noch mehr verloren.


----------



## xbxmxnn (30. Januar 2005)

*AW: Englische Brandungsruten*

Mal ein abschließendes Statement von mr ( und danach, nehme ich mir zumindest vor ) kein Kommentar mehr von mir:

Mit der Multi kann man weiter werfen als mit der Stationärrolle, das will aber gübt sein; gerade in hektischen Wettkämpfen kann die Stationäre aber von Vorteil sein, wenn man einfach nur die Spule wechselt, siehe Agalatze, aber: ich bin kein Freund von Materialschlachten, viele Abrisse gehen gewaltig ins Geld ( daher fische ich lieber etwas grober und habe weniger Abrisse ), und zudem liegt nach jedem Abriss ein wenig Plastik, Metall und was sonst noch im Wasser, daher versuche ich, möglichst keine Abrisse zu haben - also wieder etwas gröber angeln. ABER: wie gesagt will das Angeln mit der Multi gelernt sein, macht dafür aber richtig Spaß, wenn man es denn kann; Ist aber alles persönliche Einstellung, beide Rollen haben sicher ihre berechtigten Liebhaber, und ich persönlich bevorzuge Multi, Geraetefetischist auch, Agalatze eben nicht, gut so.

Was hier aber gefragt war, war, ob englische Brandungsruten besser sind. Meine wiederum persönliche Meinung: bei gleicher Verarbeitungsqualität ja, zweiteilige Ruten haben einfach eine bessere Aktion, die englischen sind zudem so geteilt, daß die Spitze länger ist als das Handteil und die Aktion nahe an die einer ungeteilten Rute drankommt, aber auch hier gibt es verschiedene Meinungen, die meisten hängen sicherlich zusammen mit der Transportlänge, aber ich behaupte: deutsche High-Tech-Ruten sind nicht ganz so gut wie englische ( über billige möchte ich mich hier nicht auslassen, das ist ein anderes Thema ) Topmodelle, aber auch hier hängt alles vom persönlichen Geschmack ab; ich kann nur jedem empfehlen, alles auszuprobieren und dann zu entscheiden, ob Multi an deutscher oder englischer Rute, Stationäre an deutscher oder englischer...
Ich persönlich bevorzuge Multi an englischer Toprute, ich werfe damit weiter, habe ein gutes Gefühl, und mir kommt es zwar auf jeden Meter an, den ich mit der Multi besser erreiche als mit der Stationären, aber nicht so auf Geschwindigkeit beim Abriss; habe Wettkämpfe geangelt, hat mir nicht mehr gefallen, jetzt möchte ich das beste Gerät, um mir darüber keine Sorgen mehr machen zu müssen, und lege nicht mehr so viel Wert auf Geschwindigkeit.

Soviel dazu als abschließendes Statement von mir. Über Wurftechnik und ähnliches werde ich mich zu anderer Zeit in einem anderen Thread auslassen.

Reicht jetzt.


----------



## Agalatze (30. Januar 2005)

*AW: Englische Brandungsruten*

@ abumann
aber es ging doch nicht um 2 teilig oder dreiteilig oder ?
die frage war doch ob englische ruten oder deutsche !?
nicht jede 2 teilige bedeutet gleich dass es ne englische ist.
oder hatt ich das jetzt falsch verstanden ?


----------



## Geraetefetischist (31. Januar 2005)

*AW: Englische Brandungsruten*

Nein, um die Teilung ging es eigentlich nicht, das ist richtig. Aber Ruten Englischen typs sind immer 2 Geteilt, viele auch ungleich, wie Abuman schon schreibt.
Ruten Deutscher Bauweise sind normal 3 Geteilt (Französische auch). Da gibts nur wenige Ausnahmen von. Selbst die alte Sportex würd ich nicht unbedingt in die Deutschen einsortieren, das ist eher son Mittelding wenn man so will. Zumindestens haben die gut bei den Briten abgekupfert. Was ja auch nicht verkehrt ist.

Cormoran hat mal 2 Teilige gebaut, die Typisch Deutsch waren, (und sehr gut) (und Sauteuer) ansonsten wüsste ich so eigentlich keine.

Ich würde die Unterscheidung also eher an der Aktion festmachen. Deutsche sind in den unteren 2 Dritteln zäh und haben eine leichte Spitzenaktion, während Englische sich in den oberen 2 Dritteln biegen, und dort auch weicher sind als die Deutschen, auch mit Spitzenaktion, oft mit Vollglasspitze. Dafür aber im untersten Drittel sprich Handteil Bretthart. Das biegt sich auch beim werfen kaum. (Wenn man von ANGEL-ruten redet und nicht von CASTING-ruten. Letztere sind durchgehend eher Hart. Und so um 1 Kg schwer...)

Am Herstellungsland kann man das jedenfalls wohl kaum fest machen, dann gäbs wohl nur noch Sportex als "Deutsche" Rute.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## xbxmxnn (31. Januar 2005)

*AW: Englische Brandungsruten*



			
				Geraetefetischist schrieb:
			
		

> Nein, um die Teilung ging es eigentlich nicht, das ist richtig. Aber Ruten Englischen typs sind immer 2 Geteilt, viele auch ungleich, wie Abuman schon schreibt.
> Ruten Deutscher Bauweise sind normal 3 Geteilt (Französische auch). Da gibts nur wenige Ausnahmen von. [...]
> Ich würde die Unterscheidung also eher an der Aktion festmachen. Deutsche sind in den unteren 2 Dritteln zäh und haben eine leichte Spitzenaktion, während Englische sich in den oberen 2 Dritteln biegen, und dort auch weicher sind als die Deutschen, auch mit Spitzenaktion, oft mit Vollglasspitze. Dafür aber im untersten Drittel sprich Handteil Bretthart. Das biegt sich auch beim werfen kaum. (Wenn man von ANGEL-ruten redet und nicht von CASTING-ruten. Letztere sind durchgehend eher Hart. Und so um 1 Kg schwer...)
> 
> ...


----------



## Geraetefetischist (1. Februar 2005)

*AW: Englische Brandungsruten*

Dann hab ich das vermutl, etwas missverständlich geschrieben. Natürlich gibts da auch mehrteilige, aber wie Du schon sagst, das ist nicht wirklich ernstzunehmen, sondern eher Budgetklasse.

Groundcaster sind meist auch länger, das sind wirklich ziemlich harte Teile, aber auch die AWT braucht sich hinter Harten Deutschen nicht verstecken, ganz im Gegenteil, Die Spitze ist immer noch Härter als die meisten Shimanos. Im Verhältnis zu einer engl. ANGEL-Rute ist die jedenfalls verdammt hart, und das Handteil einfach nur Übel. Kann das sein, dass Du dich da mit der AWB vertust? Die hat eine sehr weiche spitze, selbst in der heftigsten Ausführung.

Mag auch sein, dass die Kg-Grenze nicht mehr stimmt, ich war seit 3 Jahren nicht mehr drüben. Da haben ja einige nen komplett Neues Programm draussen. Weit schwerer als ne Deutsche sind sie aber wohl immer noch.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## xbxmxnn (1. Februar 2005)

*AW: Englische Brandungsruten*

nö, sind eigentlich nicht mehr schwerer, ich habe ja wie gesagt fast das komplette Century-Programm da, und beispielsweise die Tip Tornado- oder CarbonMetal-Serien sind nicht schwerer als die durchschnittlichen Shimanos; okay, sicherlich schwerer als diese 815,- Euro-Rute, aber die würde ich nur ungern voll durchziehen, sondern eher an die Wand hängen


----------



## Bellyboatangler (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: Englische Brandungsruten*

englische Brandungsruten sind selten laenger als 12 ft,(3,60) selten findet man mal 13 (3,90m) oder 14 ft (4,20m) Ruten. Die 12 ft Ruten sind meist 2 teilig. Die 13 und 14 ft Ruten gibt es sowohl in 2 oder 3 teilig. Die Wurfklassen enden meist bei 6 onzen (etwa 150g). 

Und ob englische Ruten besser sind als deutsche? Ich sag mal nur eines dazu.

Habe fuer meine Freundin eine Ron Thomson G-Force uptide 4-8 oz 9'6''(knapp 3,0m) als Pierrute guenstig gekauft. Die Firma kommt aus Daenemark, auf Rutenblank stand designed in England und Produced in  China. Das nur mal zu einer daenischen Rute. Und wie es bei einer englischen Rute aus? Wohl nicht viel anders!!!

Leider hat Sportex die herstellung seiner 2 teilgen Brandungsrute eingestellt und dafuer eine 3 teilige auf dem Markt gebracht:v . Nur wegen dem Transportproblem. Bis jetzt habe ich jede 2 teilige in jedes Auto bekommen!


----------



## xbxmxnn (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: Englische Brandungsruten*



			
				Bellyboatangler schrieb:
			
		

> englische Brandungsruten sind selten laenger als 12 ft,(3,60) selten findet man mal 13 (3,90m) oder 14 ft (4,20m) Ruten. Die 12 ft Ruten sind meist 2 teilig. Die 13 und 14 ft Ruten gibt es sowohl in 2 oder 3 teilig. Die Wurfklassen enden meist bei 6 onzen (etwa 150g).
> 
> Habe fuer meine Freundin eine Ron Thomson G-Force uptide 4-8 oz 9'6''(knapp 3,0m) als Pierrute guenstig gekauft. Die Firma kommt aus Daenemark, auf Rutenblank stand designed in England und Produced in  China. Das nur mal zu einer daenischen Rute. Und wie es bei einer englischen Rute aus? Wohl nicht viel anders!!!
> 
> Leider hat Sportex die herstellung seiner 2 teilgen Brandungsrute eingestellt und dafuer eine 3 teilige auf dem Markt gebracht:v . Nur wegen dem Transportproblem. Bis jetzt habe ich jede 2 teilige in jedes Auto bekommen!



Hallo Bellyboatangler,

sicher gibt es auch solche Ruten auf dem Markt, aber die typischen englischen Brandungsruten wie Century, Zziplex oder Conoflex sind erstens von hervorragender Qualität, weil auch in England gebaut, zweitens sind die meisten Ruten mittlerweile etwas über 13 Fuß lang, liegen also um die 4 Meter, wobei einige bis über 15 Fuß kommen; und die besseren englischen Brandungsruten, und nur von denen rede ich hier, sind fast alle hochwertiger als die 2-teilige Sportex ( ich habe eine von denen ), zudem anders geteilt, das Spitzenteil ist nämlich meist länger als das Handteil, um eine nahezu ununterbrochene Aktion zu erzielen.
Ich kann mich nicht oft genug wiederholen: trefft Euch mit mir, schmeißt mal die richtigen englischen Ruten, und Ihr werdet den Unterschied merken!


----------



## Bellyboatangler (4. Februar 2005)

*AW: Englische Brandungsruten*

Stimmt schon, das die Zziplex, Conoflex, Century und auch Daiwa erstklassige Ruen haben.

Soviel ich weiss, sind die Brandungsruten von Century Ruten konstruiert bei  Alan Yates , die Daiwa Ruten konstruiert bei Paul Kerry, die Zziplex Ruten muessten von John Holden sein und die Firma Imax( in Deutschland nicht so bekannt)  arbeiten mit Henry Gilbey zusammen. Diese Leute sind alle Spitzencaster in England und haben teilweise eigene Rubriken in englischen Magazinen.

Ich habe bisher schon gute sowie auch schlechte Ruten von allen genannten Herstellern gesehen. Ein aktuelles Zziplex Modell kosten aber auch ab 200 Pfund(300Euro) und aufwaerts. 15ft-16 ft Ruten gibt es nur von Shakespeare(K2)(Preisempfehlung £210, selten unter 180 Pfund(270 Euro) zubekommen :v ) und von Penn.

Ganz nebenbei findet man die teuren Ruten nur in jedem 5 Laden. Und dann auch nur ein bzw. 2 Marken! An der Kueste findet man diese  nur ganz selten. Hoechstens beim Preisangeln (in England darf man das noch sagen). Al erster Preis wird meist ein Preisgeld von 100 bis 1000 pfund augeschrieben! In Deutschland ist sowas nicht ausfuehrbar. Die Gruenen wuerden Alarm schlagen!

Fuer das Geld kaufe ich mir wirklich ne Penn bzw. Daiwa. Die Rutenpreise fuer englische Brandungsruten sind wirklich ausverschaemt. Unter 100 bzw 130 Pfund bekommst wirklich keinen vernuefftigen Knuppel hier( Auslaufmodell vom letzten Jahr). Fuer das Geld kaufe ich mir lieber eine importierte Sportex aus Deutschland! Ist nur etwas haerter. mit den richtigen Bissanzeigern ist es dann auch kein Problem. Nur bei einer Beachcaster Multirute, die wuerde ich mir wirklich nur in England kaufen und die Zaehne zusammenbeissen.


----------



## Ralf-H (28. April 2005)

*AW: Englische Brandungsruten*

Moin Ihr Multi-Brandungsangler, ich brauche Eure Hilfe.
Ich habe gerade für sehr schmales Geld eine _DAIWA Tournament Plus AWT13M_ (Paul Kerry) 4-6oz erstanden, aber leider ohne Rollenhalter. Wo bekomme ich sowas separat (ich meine diese "Schlauchschellen")? Mit irgendwas muß ich die Multi (_Penn 525 Mag-T_) ja an die Rute bekommen. Kennt jemand einen Versand oder Gerätehändler, der sowas vorrätig hat?
Wer von Euch hat diese Rute schon geworfen? Klar, die ist schon ein paar Jahre alt, aber unbenutzt. Ist die wirklich so gut, wie oft beschrieben wird? Ich werd´ja sehen.
Vielen Dank im Voraus für Eure Hilfe !!!
Gruß
Ralf


----------



## xstsxxfxn (28. April 2005)

*AW: Englische Brandungsruten*

Hallo an alle,
die meisten Hamburger Brandungsangler sind am WE doch eh an der Küste,
wie wäre es denn wenn unsere Englandspezialisten mal vorbeischauen
und uns die Ruten und Rollen vorführen.
Zwecks Termin könnt Ihr gerne anrufen.
0172-5104317
Gruß
Ralf


----------



## dorschman (28. April 2005)

*AW: Englische Brandungsruten*

so schlecht koennen die englischen Brandungsruten nicht sein.
ich behaupte mal, dass sich unter den (etablierten)Spitzenanglern Anglern der DMV Rangliste mindestens jeder dritte noch ein Paaerchen 
der 2-teiligen Team Daiwa Paul Kerry in 420 cm im Keller stehen hat. 
un die Dinger bei stuermischen tage auch mal aus den Futteral zaubert.
PS: in 390cm ist die Rute ne absolute Wurfmaschine 

Gruss
Dorschman


----------



## Ralf-H (29. April 2005)

*AW: Englische Brandungsruten*



			
				dorschman schrieb:
			
		

> so schlecht koennen die englischen Brandungsruten nicht sein.
> ich behaupte mal, dass sich unter den (etablierten)Spitzenanglern Anglern der DMV Rangliste mindestens jeder dritte noch ein Paaerchen
> der 2-teiligen Team Daiwa Paul Kerry in 420 cm im Keller stehen hat.
> un die Dinger bei stuermischen tage auch mal aus den Futteral zaubert.
> ...


 
Moin Dorschman,
ich habe gerade eine _Daiwa Turnament Plus AWT13M_, 4-6oz günstig erstanden, meinst Du die mit "Wurfmaschine"? Ich habe sie leider noch nicht testen können. Welches Wurfgewicht paßt eigentlich am besten zu der Rute? Die Angabe 4-6oz (113-170g) ist ja doch etwas wage.
Hat sonst jemand hier im Board Erfahrungen mit diesem Teil? Wenn ja, welche Rolle benutzt Ihr und wie weit schmeißt ihr damit? #h 
Gruß
Ralf


----------



## xbxmxnn (30. April 2005)

*AW: Englische Brandungsruten*

Hallo Ralf,

Dein Vorschreiber ( im Sinne von vor Dir geschrieben, nicht Dir vorgeschrieben ) meinte die TDPK, in Deutschland ehemaliges Topmodell, in England damals die zweitbilligste im Handel; dort war Deine AWT das Topmodell; ich schmeiße solche Ruten mit Abu 6500 Rollen und Penn 525Mag, läuft absolut bestens.
Berichte doch mal bei Gelegenheit.
Ach ja, hast Du schon Deine Schlauchschellen ( bisweilen Coaster genannt ) - also Rollenhalter - gefunden? Wenn nicht, ich habe sicher noch welche in meiner Angelecke, kann ich Dir notfalls schicken.
Bis denne,

Abumann


----------



## Ralf-H (23. Mai 2005)

*AW: Englische Brandungsruten*



			
				Abumann schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Ralf,
> 
> Dein Vorschreiber ( im Sinne von vor Dir geschrieben, nicht Dir vorgeschrieben ) meinte die TDPK, in Deutschland ehemaliges Topmodell, in England damals die zweitbilligste im Handel; dort war Deine AWT das Topmodell; ich schmeiße solche Ruten mit Abu 6500 Rollen und Penn 525Mag, läuft absolut bestens.
> Berichte doch mal bei Gelegenheit.
> ...


 
Moin Abumann,

danke für das Angebot, ich habe die Coaster in HH bekommen (Dank an Marcel). Ich hab´die AWT zusammen mit der 525Mag-T jetzt mal auf der Wiese getestet. Mit meiner stinknormalen Wurftechnik (nix Pendelwurf - muß ich noch üben) komme ich mit 170g und 35er Mono auf ca. 170-180m Weite. Damit hatte ich bei den ersten 10 Probewürfen garnicht gerechnet. Die Rute/Rolle-Kombi ist echt genial. So nebenbei, ich hab´mir beim ersten Wurf echt den Daumen verbrannt. :q 
Was mich gewundert hat war, daß ich nicht einen einzigen Tüddel hatte. Jetzt ist 17er Fireline drauf und ich muß mir ein Plätzchen suchen, wo ich gefahrlos mal den Pendelwurf üben kann, ich möchte doch nicht die Touristen am Strand dezimieren, das gäbe Mecker. |krach: 
Werd´hin und wieder berichten, wie´s so läuft.
Ihr habt mir hier im Board mit Euren Tips jedenfalls riesig weitergeholfen - Danke nochmal. #h 
Gruß
Ralf


----------

